# Fraizer Rototiller



## 1940johndeereL (Mar 4, 2012)

Can anyone give me some info on Fraizer Rototillers? Recently got ahold of one. I believe it's a 46' or 47'. This thing is an animal!!!! 2 cyl engine. never quite heard anything like it before. The one I got also came with a snowplow, sicklebar mower, and sulkey. The recoil 'rope' on this monster is 1/4" braided cable! Starts second pull every time.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Welcome to the forum! Can you post some pics of the tiller,and especially of the I.D. plate?
These were some very interesting units.


----------

